# My beardies are fighting, why????



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

My male and female are starting to fight alot. What does this mean?
They have been together since hatchies[18months] with no previous probs. Buggered if i know!They both seem to be starting it with head nods.
Any clues??????
Thanks


----------



## JAS101 (Jul 13, 2010)

u sure there male and female ?


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

s. Thats what the breeder told me when they were 12 months.
Ya reckon both males?
Is there any other way to tell besides TESTIESthanks


----------



## branca (Jul 13, 2010)

look behind their back legs and if they have dots on them its a male and if they have nothing its a female, do some research and you will find out more info.


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

R you for real
Is he takin the pizz?


----------



## cris (Jul 13, 2010)

You cant see their nuts, but they do have 2 lumps at the base of their tail from the hemipenes(two penises) it may be hard to spot if they are young or you dont find something to compare them with. Look up sexing bearded dragons on google...

Its also possible they could be mating, how are they behaving?

A question to more experienced people does HTI(candeling) work for sexing small bearded dragons?


----------



## branca (Jul 13, 2010)

yeah thanks chris thats a better way to put it lol


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

Lots of nodding,chasing and digging. Biting and holding on side area.She is biting him.
He is digging also.
Thanks


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry branca, when you said Dots i thought you meant coloured dots.
I thought....mmmm im not gunna ask.
Thanks


----------



## Wally (Jul 13, 2010)

2beardeds said:


> Lots of nodding,chasing and digging. Biting and holding on side area.She is biting him.
> He is digging also.
> Thanks


 
Are they biting each other or is it only one doing it? And when you say side area do you mean around the side of the neck?


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

Only she is biting and on his side not neck that ive seen.


----------



## branca (Jul 13, 2010)

lmao nah thats okay.


----------



## Wally (Jul 13, 2010)

View attachment 154572
Female View attachment 154573
Male 

This may help to confirm your Beardies sex.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 13, 2010)

They sound like both males , maybe separate them until you can find out the sexes for sure.


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 13, 2010)

Wally76 They are sleeping side by side and i havnt the heart to wake em. I will check em first thing.
I really appreciate the pics.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## Wally (Jul 13, 2010)

No worries. Just don't bend their tales too hard.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jul 13, 2010)

beardies fight ,sometimes for no obvious reason,and sometimes after along time togehter with no problems, they will bite each others toes and tail tips off and even bite each others limbs off sometimes,i looked after a large collection of these dragons and saw lots of carnage.
I would keep dragons by themselves.


----------



## lloydy (Jul 14, 2010)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> I would keep dragons by themselves.



ditto.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (Jul 14, 2010)

I disagree with a certain fact ppl blurt out because they have heard another person say it..WHy do so many ppl seem to have problems with nipping, biting??
Keeping dragons in colonies can be very successfull when all considerations are taken into place. The correct sex ratio for a start, and the most important is feed!!! EVERY single day! I have not missed a single day off feeding when i have hatchies and have never had a nipped body part! The main reason to a dragon nipping another, and hence the reason as for losing limbs is due to the main point they are hungry! SO yes they will be canibalistic if they are hungry. Feed them daily untill they decide they are full and you wont have a problem. I think alot of ppl under estimate how much a beardy should/would eat Hence ALOT of hungry dragons


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm wondering how large your enclosure is and whether there are hides and space for the lizards to get away from eachother?
I would generally say it's not a good idea to house them together but sometimes you _'have to'_... either way, I'd keep a really close eye on them.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 15, 2010)

time to seperate them before someone gets injured or killed.

4 of my females get along, 1 female and 2 males dont get along with anyone and live alone.

its depends on their individual personalities wether or not its gonna work,...

even if u have a male and female its best to house them seperately and just put them together for breeding(if u feel the need to breed) or the female will get over bred and be stressed.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had my male and female beardies together for years with no fighting Do get the normal mating grabing and bites butnothing too bad


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't know if it's an overly wise choice if it can be avoided. You just have to search around for info about any reptiles being housed together fine for years until one day it turns...


----------



## nicman72 (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree with LadyJ and Chris - best to err on the side of caution for the lizards' sakes. If these guys are 2 males, they will fight each other every chance possible as they get older. If it's a male and female, you don't want them mating this young. 
Each one of our males gets his own enclosure, but the girls get on fine together. It also depends a lot on the individual lizard; some are just cranky and don't play well with others. Keep a very close eye on them, and start saving for another enclosure is my suggestion. 
Nic


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 21, 2010)

They are male and female. There has been no fighting since that day[touch wwod]
Ive taken all that advice in, thankyou. They have a 2mx700x650 eclosure so they have plenty of room to hide.
While im here, there is white colouring in the poo/Is that due to calciun i give?
Adam


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 21, 2010)

you can also tell by the shape of the heads. Males have broader heads with a pointier nose, females are more refined.

Head bobbing is a sign of aggression, another male in what is considered one males territory is a good reason. My females never bob at the males they simply just move. The male will however bob at the female, blacken his beard and puff up to show off to her.


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 21, 2010)

the white stuff in the poo is the urate, nothing to do with the calcium u give,...


----------



## LadyJ (Jul 21, 2010)

You don't know what the urate is... ? Please do a bit of research - it'll go far. Not taking a stab at you, just saying...
:|


----------



## 2beardeds (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks everybody.Done my homework. Alot clearer now.

Your a helpful bunch.


----------

